# Real life Black Beauty..... Winston



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sorry he looks abit scruffy he's finally starting to get his summer coat through so wil soon grow out his clip and i need to pull his mane!! Took some piccies out in the field the other day after a good ride.


































































And a little clip of Prince our Welsh Cob Stallion in harness with my partner on the backstep, it was his first time on a carriage!

YouTube - 13042009141


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the title of the thread says it all, absolutely stunning horse.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow!!! He is absolutely Stunning!! Just like black beauty. xx


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

He is a stunning boy :001_tt1:
He looks fantastic.


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

:001_wub:What an absolute stunner


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*WOW! he sure is a beauty.Fabulous pictures.*


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

The first picture looks like its meant to be hanging in a gallery or on a wall somewhere, beautiful! and the third picture is just adorable, great timing with that shot!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Stunning horse...beautiful pics.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, his summer coat is through now, he's very black again!  Will take some pics xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, stunning, gorgeous horse,


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

A seriously stunning horse


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Lovely pics, he's a stunner! What breed is he?
Adele x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

MoodyMare said:


> Lovely pics, he's a stunner! What breed is he?
> Adele x


He's thoroughbredxnewforestxwelsh

His owner actaully rescued him as an unbroken colt, the lady who had him has been invetsigated several times by the rspca but they never manage t do anything, he was a bag of bones when she bought him.

He's sooooo cheeky now and a lovely allround house, he's broken to harness, he loves to jump and is a joy to hack out.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

He is beautifull! Great photos. I can see why you are proud


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning horse...beautiful pics.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He's just gorgeous
and I love the clip of Prince


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow hes a stunner my daughter loves him and shes never met him what is it with girls and horses...Hes is smashing .


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Wow hes a stunner my daughter loves him and shes never met him what is it with girls and horses...Hes is smashing .


Thanks hun, tell her he's very naughty though, he likes throughing headcollars across the yard, he doesnt like to wee in his stable so bangs to go out early in the morning just so he can wee  the other day he managed to kick the kick bolt off and undo his bolt on the top of his stable, he opened the feed bin and helped himself, and wee'd in the corner of the actual covered concrete between his stable and gillys  before he was repremanded.


----------

